# What Kind of App are you working on?



## whitesaint (Dec 21, 2001)

What kind of app is everybody in here working on?  How long have you been working on it for?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 21, 2001)

I dont know if this qualifies as an app but I am working on a couple of NewtonBooks and their eBook format too 


Admiral


----------



## whitesaint (Dec 21, 2001)

Sorry im still new to some stuff, what are Newton Books and ebooks ??? I am currently working on 2 applications i would not rather mention what they are...

-whitesaint


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 21, 2001)

NewtonBooks are electronic books for newton
eBooks are electronic books that can be read on palm an PocketPCs


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 21, 2001)

He means applications.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 21, 2001)

A newtonbook can be cosindered an application I guess since it needs no app to run it 

Herve you son of a gun you are starting to make sense


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 21, 2001)

Print "SF"


----------



## whitesaint (Dec 21, 2001)

this is just what i was hoping for...  i was hoping that there are not that many serious cocoa programmers out there... or is there?

-whitesaint


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 21, 2001)

Apple
Bier
Coca-Cola
Dream
Effective
1010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010


----------



## cthulhu (Dec 21, 2001)

i'm working on an ide for the MzPlasm language...
this application work with socket and perform the syntax highlighting....
someone can help me with the document based application?


----------



## Trip (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm just tuning up my skills currently.
I need a project but don't know what to make...anybody need something REALLY bad???


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 22, 2001)

I am waiting to go to the university, I have met once in my life Samantha, if she's nothing for me I had to search me an IT-girl!


----------



## Ghoser777 (Dec 23, 2001)

Old projects (not working on anymore)
myIP
randomGuess
These two were REALLY bad.

Semi-old projects
Tic-Tac-Toe
Memory
Primer
Unscrambler
xRPN
Alarm Clock
I really don't work on these anymore

New projects
Alarm Clock S.E. (my commercial baby )
Drop Compress
Concorder

Most of the source is available online, although I've been somewhat lazy at updating the code (some of it doesn't work anymore if I haven't updated it recently; broken stuff from the PB days).  All available here: http://www.students.uiuc.edu/~fahrenba/computers

Oh yeah, it's Cocoa-Java, although most of the stuff can be cross-referenced.

F-bacher


----------



## G4Mystic400 (Dec 24, 2001)

Wow dude, thanks for the link to the Java-Cocoa source. I love Java, but Swing just doesn't feel like it's ready for prime time. The Cocoa application framework is just way too powerful and EASY to design. And it doesn't hurt to see how everyone else is getting along. 

I'm working on a sweet app that you can use to send text pages to mobile phone and pagers. Something that you can just put in the phone number and tell it what service, and give a way of counting how many characters are left. 

I've got the UI done, and much of the programming, and once I get something done I'll realease it on the world, source and all.

-Jim


----------



## iconara (Dec 28, 2001)

iconara is working on this:


- a nice wrapper for gnu wget
- a port of the mp3 encoder blade



theo


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 31, 2001)

print "Certainly no more Vip-Basic 68xxx --> Moved to PowerPc"


----------



## slur (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm working on 3 projects at the moment:

1. Carbonizing my music application FretPet

2. Writing a super-simple front-end for MySQL - in PHP of course

3. Writing a kernel extension to eliminate random Hervés and spurious Hinnekens


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 9, 2002)

I am working on three applications:

PowerText:    A text editor    about 1 year
Generations:    A genealogy research program    about 2 months
History Helper:    An educational history-learning app    about 4 months

I am also just putting together the following:

EZWeb:  A WYSIWYG HTML editor.
Concorde:  An FTP application.
NASCAR Fever:  Name gives this one away, a NASCAR racing game.
Paddle:  Kinda hard to explain, simple 2D game.
more...

I am using REALbasic for all of my apps now and it is wonderful.  So many ideas so little time!  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## stille (Jan 28, 2002)

1. I'm working on an RPG just like the old classic Yipe. 2 month of development, it sooooo close to being finished, if I could only get off my lazy ass and start working on it again. It's been 8 month since I wrote a single line to the source code.

2. A Launcher, kinda like PocketDock, but free. With lots of options, unix commands for example. Skin support and more. 

E-mail me if you'd like to beta test the second app or anything. stille@mac.com. 

I'm developing everything in Obj-C/Cocoa (Damn nice API and programming language).


----------



## seb2 (Jan 29, 2002)

wow, in comparison to that, the stuff i'm doing is quite boring...

i have some unfinished apps like everybody does, i guess and one that i'm playing with at the moment: "locator", a gui for os x's locate. introduced indexing removable media a while ago and finished a browser for them a few days ago... small stuff, getting to know the cocoa apis, all that. ;-)


----------



## theed (Jan 30, 2002)

cocoa-java calculator available on versionTracker, working for like 3 months, haven't done much recently, studying networking.  I might code some more in a couple weeks.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm interested in speech technology. The technology I'm using needs Java2. And I need that Powermac to make it for Apple too.


----------



## macavenger (Feb 3, 2002)

I have a dinky little maze program that I have been working on. If you like running through mazes, i'd be glad to share!


----------



## jesnil (Feb 9, 2002)

Im working on a GUI and biniary bundle of vcdImager called vcdtoolsX. All new to cocoa (been a java code for 3 years). PB and some (bash)shell-scripting works great for me.
http://www.sbpr.a.se/systemjammers/vcdtoolsx/

ALso working on 100 other GUI's and porting 100 UNIX apps. As martinatkinson said: "So many ideas so little time!".

Of cause I working on several JSP-bounded websites. But thats my occupation.  

_


----------



## mfhaque (Feb 11, 2002)

i basically worked on a small applescript studio app over the weekend. here's the result...


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 11, 2002)

Hello!

Wow, looks like a pretty neat application!  Do you know where I can find AppleScript studio all by itself instead of bundled with the updated dev tools?  I have an ADC account but do not want to spend the time downloading a 100Mb disk image when all I need is the one program.  Do you know where I can find it or could you email it to me?

My address is pajemartin@mac.com

Thanks and have a great day!

Albert


----------



## mfhaque (Feb 11, 2002)

i think the only way to get applescript studio is through the developers tools, but i could be wrong.


----------



## ThinkingDiff (Feb 11, 2002)

I am currently working on a QT stream saver and a method of running classic apps without having to start the classic environment.


----------



## theed (Feb 11, 2002)

If you are hardcore enough to allow classic applications to run without launching the classic environment, then I think your time would be better spent writing a raid5.kext to integrate into the Drive setup's raid config.  Classic is dead, let it be dead, let us not spend precious time and resources on CPR for this dead horse.


----------



## rharder (Feb 12, 2002)

Mohammad, I'd be interested to see how you got that cool circular and transparent window. Is your source available?

-Rob


----------



## jesnil (Feb 12, 2002)

*rharder : * Here you are:

RoundTransparentWindow
http://developer.apple.com/samplecode/Sample_Code/Cocoa/RoundTransparentWindow.htm


----------



## ThinkingDiff (Feb 12, 2002)

*theed*:  I agree and disagree with you on classic being a dead horse.  There will always be people who have some nifty program that hasn't been carbonized or rewritten for OSX.  I do agree that as time passes, the classic environment will become less needed but I feel that it will never go away completely.  My goal with the classic emu is to make the execution of classic apps more transparent to the user. Double click a classic app and it just executes, no need to wait for the classic environmet to startup.

As for the raid5 kext, It just doesn't sound like an interesting project to me..


----------



## mfhaque (Feb 12, 2002)

what jesnil said


----------



## kainjow (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm currently working on a program called Screen2Web. It takes a screenshot of your computer's screen and sends it to your FTP server at certain intervals. I will later allow sending to your iDisk and many more features. Downlaod at realgurus.com, (go to the forums, or email me)

-kainjow


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 28, 2002)

Just don't tell Microsoft, they'll want to include a send-screenshot-to-Redmond-every-30-seconds feature in Win XP


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 28, 2002)

Hello!

I am also working on a program simply called "Labels X"  As you may guess from the name it is a program that will allow labels in Mac OS X.  It will be a menu in the Finder (like modem, monitors, volume).

Of course, by the time I finish it at the rate I am going, Apple will have released OS X that has labels in it.  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 1, 2002)

LOL!
Right now I'm working on a temperature converter in obj-c!
My second app! LOL

Anyone knows how to set the Value ffo a variable???


----------



## ksuther (Mar 2, 2002)

Still haven't figured this out yet Alex? 

It's:
variable_name = <variable_value or variable_name2>;

Remember you can declare variables only right after a brace, eg at the start of a for-loop while-loop function etc.

Right now I'm playing with an odometer, check out the MacNN programming forum for details on this. Also Dockprefs, a silly little dockling 

I'm very low on ideas on what to make :-/


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Still haven't figured this out yet Alex?
> 
> It's:
> ...



I already figured that out but thanks!  
My problem were the braces!!!


----------



## 96.9 (Mar 17, 2002)

I am going to tinker with closed bsd . I want to put together something similar so I can have an OS on a floppy to telnet friends from wherever there is a nic card acoss to the web .

Just sit down and put in the floppy at wherever there is X86 pc and communicate in a encrypted environment and do whatever and then I can just reboot the sucker and walk off smiling .

I am a minimalist these days I suppose , I can work on it on my darwin box .

http://www.closedbsd.org


----------



## trickie (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey i'm working on a cocoa-java mysql admin program. I know there are a few already, but the good ones are not free. I'm also working on a cocoa-java chat program, that i want to turn into a project management program.

the project program is going to be an add on for a php/mysql community package. We have done a version of the package, but it was a first time larger than normal project, and needs extensive redesign. 


also when i say 'working on' i mean when i'm not doing uni work, which is a very small amount of the time


----------

